# Le Cheminant Watches



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Roy and fellow Forum members

Hello to everyone else who is not a member but a guest.

I'm Roy, a new member interested in Le Cheminant watches. As soon as I figure out how to get pics onto the site you can have look at some of my small collection.

Have put a spot in the Wanted Forum for anyone who may have a watch for sale.

Only been on the site for a matter of hours and had several replies and welcomes. Feel at home already.

If I have cocked up any entries on the forum, my apologies......NEW BOY

Thanks

Roy (USEDMODEL)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad to have you around Roy, hope you like it here









There is a pic posting 'tutorial' that PG ( Paul ) posted in the photography forum, should help you out









Here http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=4706

Cheers


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Can't say I'm familiar with these watches but welcome to the Forum









It'll be intresting to see your collection







when you sort the pictures out.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Glad to have you around Roy, hope you like it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Jason

Thanks for the help









Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...
























Hi Stan

Thanks for the welcome

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Stan









Thanks for the welcome

Roy









There are four sides to every story...you have forgotten the child perception of the truth


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome Roy, I've heard of Le Cheminant but never actually seen one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roy,
> ...


If only we listened more to our children.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

* Le Cheminant Gold Plated 1822 automatic with exibition glass rear*










* Le Cheminant 17 jewelled manual wind divers chronograh,*

* fitted with a Landeron 149 movement, circa 1960-1965.*










* Another Le Cheminant, this time a Master Mariner 25 jewelled SS watch *

* fitted with an ETA 26-27 series movement, non hacking, non quickset date.*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Love that chrono Roy!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Me too! A very nice trio


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that Master mariner looks so much like my vertex


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Love that chrono Roy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Will post some more as soon as I get the time. Thanks again for the advice on posting photos, couldn't have done it without your help.*

Roy (USEDMODEL)


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> that Master mariner looks so much like my vertex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Nice clean watch, could be his long lost twin*

Roy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

glad to see it was of help, it's all about getting as many photo's posted here as possible.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Lost my photos off the server

Le Cheminant watches can be found on

My Webpage


----------

